# A few moths



## orionmystery (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful clearwing moth, _Sesiidae_. Possibly_ Macrotarsipus sp._
















plume moth


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful moths!  The clearwing is spectacular.  Never seen anything like it before.  #4 is my favourite for that elegantly symmetrical pose I think.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 28, 2011)

Love 4 most but personally I don't like dark background patches. But that's a personal preference.
1 and 2 would be better with greater depth of field as the blurred wings especially in 1 is a little bit of a distraction as it is obvious the moth was not moving as the other wing is still. 2 has its wing and legs clipped a little. Better to get all of the moth in or a larger part of it out of the picture (as in a really close shot).

The last shot is a fascinating little fella. But more depth of field to sharpen the wing tip and space at the top. I don't like the vertical division of the background colors (green and maroon) though.

On the whole though, the shots are interesting close ups. Thanks for sharing


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks kyrontf, amrannoordin.

amrannoordin, you obviously didn't know that MPE65 can't go lower than 1:1. Some of the shots were merged from 2 (sometimes more) shots.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh sorry, I do know about the lens. Just didn't know that you were using it. 

Still think that sharper all through would be better. So if merged, for example, gave that shot the blurred look in some parts, then it is a matter of balance whether that blurred effect is important to you. 

It is just my opinion. Apologies if you are offended. You can disregard it


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 29, 2011)

amrannoordin said:


> Oh sorry, I do know about the lens. Just didn't know that you were using it.
> 
> Still think that sharper all through would be better. So if merged, for example, gave that shot the blurred look in some parts, then it is a matter of balance whether that blurred effect is important to you.
> 
> It is just my opinion. Apologies if you are offended. You can disregard it



Nah..i've been in many forums for many years....i know what to take it and what to disregards.


----------



## MelissaP (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh I like #4!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2011)

MelissaP said:


> Oh I like #4!



Thank you.


----------

